# Seat Cover Review



## Butcher98 (Jan 28, 2011)

Going to spend some time this weekend trying to tighten up the back seat covers to get a more crisp look.


----------



## Axe (Feb 25, 2011)

Hmnnnn....looks a little "Pep Boys-ish". I understand wanting to save the seats though.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

very pep-boy but if you're wanting to protect the real seat for a bit, totally worth the price!


----------



## azappraiser (Mar 1, 2011)

Go to Car Seat Covers - Truck Seat Covers - Custom fit to your car or truck. They offer custom fit seatcovers with velcro blowout seams for the airbags. They also have headrest covers as well as covers for the back seat. You're going to pay a bit more, but the fit can't be beat.

I've used them before for my Jeep Liberty and I have some on order for my Cruze... also have have a dashmat on order, which is necessary in Arizona. That too is a custom fit.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...interesting, 'cuz I thought this posting might be about guys' _"...*girlfriends* riding *shotgun*..."_ in their *Cruze*'s as they _cruised _(all puns intentional).


----------

